# Rabbits and Ticks! Eww! Anyone have any info?!



## KrisNic (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello there! im back again looking for some advice...so here in the maritimes its the season of ticks..those disgusting parasites that cling and them burrow into your skin if you dont catch them...anyways I take my bun benny out for walks everyday and have been finding many ticks on him...one was even swelled on his whiskers..,=(...Now I know they isnt any rabbit shampoo..so my rabbit is a bigger one so I looked fo cat shampoo for ticks n fleas...NONE! so angry....so I look at the dog stuff thinking maybe dilute it...but it says dont use on cats LETHAL...so umm on a rabbit...deadly..so i bought him a flea and tick collar...it really isnt working tho...Anyone else have this problem??..Someone told me to use Palmolive dish detergent??...Hmmm...Friggin ticks disgust me!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

you can buy tick removers from pet shops these dislodge head easily so they can be removed,ask your vet if there is anything you can use like frontline.


----------



## KrisNic (Feb 14, 2008)

I used twezers to get the swelled one out...umm all the other ones Ive seen Ive gotten off before them got into the fur...my dad...who knows this from unfortunately hunting rabbits in the woods for meat Blugh! told me ticks will go right into a rabbits ears...I really wanna get him to a vet to check if there are any in there!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

You need to be careful when removing ticks not to leave the mouthpiece in or it could get infected


----------



## KrisNic (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah I have heard and Im very afriad that it may still be in..I put some peroxide where it was hoping that may have helped but Im really not sure...My mom was saying you should just leave them on until they get to heavy for themselves and fall off but I really dont think thats a good idea either...I know for cats n dogs you can buy that stuff you can apply to the back on theirs necks for fleas that will go in their blood stream and make them not like the blood...for dogs at Petceetera they had it for ticks n fleas...but for cats only for fleas...What sucks around here is not many of the vets have information on rabbits..this is why I always turn to here..


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

I've always removed ticks from our cats, rather carefully, by grabbing the head with a pair of tweezers and gently twisting until the whole tick comes away from the body... so far I haven't had a problem


----------



## KrisNic (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah thats an obvious I guess....I was hoping someone knew a remedy or of a product....I will have to call our only small animal doctor later maybe...thanks you..


----------



## Bodwad (Feb 15, 2008)

To deal with TICKS you need to get CROSS 

Sorry its not much help. Good luck finding a solution though, there must be some treatment out there.


----------

